# Lyft slow since Christmas



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all I'm a full time Lyft driver and have noticed lately since Christmas day the app has had little or no surge during commuting hours! 

I try to stay out thinking around peak hours it'll pick up but no luck! $6 rides! What do you guys usually do? 

Anyone driving since last year know when it'll pick up? When people go back to work?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I think it has more to do with the number of cars out there.
Lyft (and Uber) put a lot of new driver on-line in December.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh so I should just say goodbye to prime time? No problem just 20 $5 rides until $100.


----------



## OC_Driver2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I would love LOVE to be able have the choice of accepting/not accepting fares under a certain threshold. Nothing worse than driving a good ways, arriving at the riders destination, having to wait only to have them go down the street for a fare of only a few dollars and then have to sit and wait for another fare. After the Uber/Lyft haircut, rider fee, gas, ware and tear on my vehicle and the down time, it's almost like being forced to do charity work. If you have 3 - $4 dollar fares in the course of an hour assuming a 20-minute cycle from the time you receive a request to the next request, it comes out to be $6.60/hour before paying for gas, insurance, ware and tear, car washes plus any freebies - water, candy, etc. It's just not worth it. Is there away to reject these fares or away we can set a driver minimum? I'm hoping someone from Uber/Lyft will read this. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

There's hardly any tourists and people like to stay home when it's cold outside. Not as much going on and college kids gone home for the holidays. (From a Seattle perspective)


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

This is true not as fast as summer was that's for sure. As I said I'm relying on working crowd now.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

It appears to be slow for Lyft everywhere. I just started and not having much at all. Thought I could fill in between Uber. Lyft rates here are now about 20% higher than the new Uber rates, but I don't think there was a strong rider base to begin with and this will make it worse.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Super slow in NYC area & hardly any surges. I rarely turn on app now. Crazy when there are no other cars and you still don't get a ping.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Oh so I should just say goodbye to prime time? No problem just 20 $5 rides until $100.


It will take about 10-12 hours and you'll net 80 bucks pre any driver costs.

Course you could do the same with Uber and have to do 33 rides to get the same net.

So Uber is off the list of viability as far as I'm concerned, and Lyft at this point is on the edge of worthless as well. One more rate cut from them and it's goodbye to them as well.

Pax can walk as far as I care.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It will take about 10-12 hours and you'll net 80 bucks pre any driver costs.
> 
> Course you could do the same with Uber and have to do 33 rides to get the same net.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Back to Craigslist.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been doing well in Los Angeles. Which market are you in? You having difficulty this week is kinda odd, since most people returned to a normal schedule this week from the holidays.

I've been doing particularly well the past 2 days of driving, since I did not opp in to the Uber rates. I was surprised by the demand and the money I made on the Lyft side. I'm going to continue with the Lyft experiment this week and hope they don't follow along Uber's path.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> I've been doing well in Los Angeles. Which market are you in? You having difficulty this week is kinda odd, since most people returned to a normal schedule this week from the holidays.
> 
> I've been doing particularly well the past 2 days of driving, since I did not opp in to the Uber rates. I was surprised by the demand and the money I made on the Lyft side. I'm going to continue with the Lyft experiment this week and hope they don't follow along Uber's path.
> View attachment 3994


I'm in San Francisco but everything's back to normal.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> I've been doing well in Los Angeles. Which market are you in? You having difficulty this week is kinda odd, since most people returned to a normal schedule this week from the holidays.
> 
> I've been doing particularly well the past 2 days of driving, since I did not opp in to the Uber rates. I was surprised by the demand and the money I made on the Lyft side. I'm going to continue with the Lyft experiment this week and hope they don't follow along Uber's path.
> View attachment 3994


What app is the graph from?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I'm in San Francisco but everything's back to normal.


Lol, I just saw your original post was from the 2nd.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What app is the graph from?


Sherpa share, blatant referral link
https://www.sherpashare.com/register/?refid=SP2530


----------

